# RS4



## TTurbo (Jul 5, 2002)

I've got a chance to buy a cheap RS4 and know that a few people on here either own or have owned one.

I've always liked them and to be honest didn't think I'd be in a position to own one for a while.

My main concern is that it will feel a *lot* heavier and not be as 'chuckable' as the TT, anyone have any comments or advice?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Did somebody call? ;-)

In terms of chuckability, the 4 is not too bad. It does have a bit more weight over the front wheels than a TT so requires a much more positive turn-in, but does not feel overly barge-like (a criticism sometimes levelled at the RS6). At 200kg more than a TT it obviously feels heavier, and in true Audi style the handling is capable, if slightly dull and tending to understeer. But I would say that is also very true for a TT, and the only way you will find out if it is for you is by driving it ;D

By the way, did you know that an RS4 is actually narrower than a TT?

I'd be more concerned about your choice of phrase - "cheap RS4". What's the spec, mileage etc? Maintenance costs are quite a bit more for a 4 than TT e.g. 255/35/18 94Y tyres are Â£200 - Â£250 EACH, cambelts need to be changed at 40,000 miles, clutches wear out quicker, fuel consumption is 22 mpg etc. etc. I suspect you're looking at a 3 year old car about to come out of warranty, which means you should tread very, very carefully (extending the warranty is approx Â£700 for another year!). Let us know the details, and ask away if you have any more questions!

Steve


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I was fortunate enough to be a passenger in an RS4 the other weekend - Thorney's to be precise.

They're awesome machines.

Bear in mind of course, that by asking the question in this forum, you'll get the brigade along in a minute to tell you that the TT is not chuckable anyway. :-/


----------



## TTurbo (Jul 5, 2002)

Thanks Steve, I knew someone on here had bought one recently.

Don't get too worried about cheap RS4, it's a 2001, (so still under warranty), 1 owner, done 40k (had a cam belt) and will cost me Â£31k through a friend in the trade.

It doesn't have Sat Nav unfortunately but is mint throughout.

One thing I did find surprising is that insurance is only Â£100 more than the TT.

I had been looking for an M3 but have always preferred Audis, for some reason the RS4 hadn't occured to me.

I think I've just about made up my mind....... : ;D ???


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Wow, that's a good price, is that from a main dealer or an independent?

A few other pointers:

1. With 40k on the clock you'll probably need a new clutch soon. As it's "wear and tear", it's not under warranty, so be preapred for a Â£1500 - Â£1800 bill (costs vary from dealer to dealer).

2. Check out if it's running on hard or soft rims. If they are soft, check the service book has the lifetime wheel warranty insert (one page)

3. Check if it's ever been modified, with only 400 ever made, they tended to end up in the hands of enthusiasts, or should I say modifiers ;-)

4. Check the tyre wear, as Â£900 - Â£1,000 for a new set is eye-watering stuff (you need the extra load 94Y tyres if you're running on soft rims, which is why they're so expensive - if it has hard rims, the tyres are more like Â£175 a corner).

I'm not talking you out of it here at all, believe me you'll not regret it for one minute. 380 bhp V6 twin turbo is a lot of fun. For choice the gear change throw is too long, and maybe the suspension could be stiffened up a bit, but they are minor complaints easily ignored as you hit 60mph in under 5 seconds ;D Go into the purchase with you eyes open about the running costs, and you will look on it as the best car choice you ever made.

Let us know how the purchase goes [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTurbo (Jul 5, 2002)

It's from a friend who's a motor trader, it's been swapped in with a non-Audi main agent that he deals with.

How would I know whether the wheels are soft or hard, are they the same design?


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Hard and soft rims are exactly the same design, the 9 spoke version much replicated on other Audi models. They do however have different part numbers. The hard rims are 8D0 601 125 AE, and the soft rims are the same but end with T instead of AE.

The part number is stamped beneath the centre caps.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I thoroughly enjoyed mine - there are few things significantly quicker on the road and that includes the M3 that I replaced the RS4 with and any non turbo 911.

Agreeing with Steve on all the positives, the only real negatives for me were poor range and atrocious Bose stereo.

I thought it handled 'better' Â than the TT that I had previously, mainly for high speed A road stuff on fast open bends where the RS4 felt both better planted and more secure at speed.

Seeing a few at Â£33-35K which seems reasonable.

In an EVO test (can't remember full details but i was attuned to the RS4 since mine was due)with the Evo iv and WRX, the RS4 generated more lateral g than either and was close on lap times at Palmersport circuit.

It is a very capable car and like Steve says, you can't not have fun with that much accessible power to hand.

I wouldn't buy one without an extended warranty as costs could get high and loads of RS4s have been chipped etc.


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

what are soft and hard rims??


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Best all round car I've ever owned. Soft wheels refer to original swiss cheese ones, harder ones refer to slightly harder ones (think moving from brie to edam) if you want wheel problem free motoring get some aftermarket wheels like Sportecs.

Car is flawed as standard (aren't they all ;D) shift is too long, suspension too soft, brakes not strong enough, run it on a track and these will make themselves apparant.

Spend a few Â£Â£ at AmD and 460bhp in an estate car is about as an imposing a package as you can get, I've now got a stuffed dog I put in the boot for track days just to upset people ;D

Engine is near on bullet proof (even modded) and even dealers treat you with a bit more respect (could be in my mind of course) but as has been said it aint cheap to run. Expect 22-23mpg on normal running and 8mpg on a track.

New Rs4 is at least 2 years away so prices are firming up again but at that price it looks a steal.


----------



## TTurbo (Jul 5, 2002)

Thanks a lot guys.

Hopefully it's coming today..........


----------

